# [SOLVEd] virtualbox-modules-4.1.4 error in compiling

## KinG-InFeT

Non capisco xke mi da questo errore:

Inizialmente melo ha installato tempo fà poi lo disinstallai per vari problemi e ora mi da l'erroe che non trova il .conf del kernel...come risolvo?

LOG: http://sprunge.us/haah

----------

## k01

eselect kernel list e ls -l /usr/src/ cosa dicono?

semplicemente si lamenta del fatto che non trova niente in /usr/src/linux

----------

## KinG-InFeT

eh l'ho avevo capito anche io ma non capisco il perchè comunque ecco il responso dai comandi:

```

root@KinG-InFeT ~ $ eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.39.3 *

  [2]   linux-3.0.6

root@KinG-InFeT ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/

total 8

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   14 Sep 19 13:11 linux -> linux-2.6.39.3

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Nov 14 18:01 linux-2.6.39.3

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 Nov 14 16:19 linux-3.0.6

```

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> [31;01m*[0m Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.
> 
>  [31;01m*[0m Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 

quindi probabilmente nella directory del 2.6.39 anche se è rimasto qualcosa non ci sono i file che servono, magari dovuto a un depclean. dai un eselect kernel set 2 e vedi se ti risolve il problema con virtualbox-modules

----------

## djinnZ

è bello ripetere sempre le stesse cose...

quando un kernel è in uso è sempre bene dare un bel emerge -n per la versione esatta, ad evitare scherzi di depclean.

Se lo hai reinstallato vedi che devi anche configurarlo, non dico che devi compilarlo (fallo, meglio essere sicuri di quel che c'è), ma almeno la configurazione deve esserci.

Se hai usato genkernel ne hai una copia, se lo stai usando e non hai disabilitato il supporto ne hai una copia, in caso contrario... devi rifare tutto.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

vabhè visto che mi trovavo con l'uscita del kernel 3.2.0 ho installato quello per farci un pò di test e così ha emerso virtualbox e tutto il resto alla versione 4.1.8 grazie per l'help ^_^ la prossima volta il depclean lo userò con un pò più di criterio  :Razz: 

----------

